# 29 gallon DIY CO2.



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

would using two gatorade bottles staggered a week apart be enough? or should i just use 2 l soda bottles? 

the recipe i have calls for 2 cups of sugar and a 1/4 tsp of yeast with the gatorade bottles filled 3/4 of the way with water. what do you think of this recipe? if i was to use a 2 litre bottle what would you reccommend for a recipe.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi daverock1337,

Before I went pressurized I used 2 each 2 liter soda bottles on a 45 gallon with good success.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

daverock1337 said:


> would using two gatorade bottles staggered a week apart be enough? or should i just use 2 l soda bottles?
> 
> the recipe i have calls for 2 cups of sugar and a 1/4 tsp of yeast with the gatorade bottles filled 3/4 of the way with water. what do you think of this recipe? if i was to use a 2 litre bottle what would you reccommend for a recipe.


 provided they are 2 litre Gatorade bottles.....  the type of bottle used isn't that important... but I think Gatorade bottles are closer to ONE litre... it's certainly NOT going to HURT anything to use G'bottles but you MAY not get as much Co2 out of them, compared with two 2 litre's

I use 2 cups of sugar, 1/2 tsp yeast... maybe 4 inches of space left in the 2 litre bottle when it's ready to use... (also Brewer's yeast DOES work better than bread yeast... it survives with higher alcohol content than bread yest does... ) 
there are MANY variations on the recipe... tweaked for individual user's wants.


----------



## Tuiflies (Jan 21, 2010)

I use two 2 L bottles on my 29g with a jello recipie and I get around 30 ppm for over a month.


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

If you don't need that much CO2, then gatorade bottle are nice because they're sturdy. One of my jugs is a bit flimsy, so now I'm having trouble getting it to reach equilibrium. It sometimes wants to siphon water from my separator bottle. I have a remedy in mind, but it's better to have sturdy bottles that won't squeeze in from the vacuum, or blow out from pressure. I guess it's more of an issue if you're using a powerhead to pull the CO2 rather than pushing it through a diffuser.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you for the help. i am about to go to walmart to get sugar and yeast and some airline tubing to setup one of my bottles. i plan on chaning them every two weeks, staggered a week apart. i decided to go with 2l soda bottles, and am using a gatorade bottle to catch any muck. i also just got some flourish tabs for my gravel. my cuban ludwigia's new leaves are white instead of pinkish red indicating a lack of iron. i still need like 4-5 crypt walkeri for my foreground and some rotala wallichii and rotala indica and i should be done planting this tank. the only other thing i would be waiting on is my driftwood to water log and maybe then i will order some moss to attach to it.

again, thank for the info/suggestions guys.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, Crazyness..... 
co2 is important in high light tanks. the more light, the more important co2 (and other nutrients) becomes.

however, if the balance of light, co2 and other nutrients are out of whack, the plants are not able to fully use the nutrients in the tank, but ALGAE sure can.


----------

